# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa.17.05.08, Wi.-Schierstein, 14.00Uhr



## Werner (15. Mai 2008)

Und schon wieder ein ein Aufruf für Daheimgebliebene!

Während ein Teil der Beinharten derzeit, bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter, am Gardasee weilt, gibt es für alle, die dort nicht dabei sein können, ein kleines Trostpflaster, nämlich den Samstags-Biketreff.

Wie üblich starten wir um 14.00Uhr in Wi.-Schierstein am Parkplatz in der Kleinaustraße gen Taunus.

Seid ihr dabei, meldet euch bitte.

Gäste gern gesehen. Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr!

Eine etwaige Absage findet sich bis spätestens Samstag, 12.00Uhr an gleicher Stelle.

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## Holloooow (15. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn das Wetter Käse sein wird bin ich dabei 

Lg Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (16. Mai 2008)

Klingt gut, bin dabei!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2008)

sollte klappen.
bis moin folx.


----------



## dynamicYannic (16. Mai 2008)

hiho, ich wär auch wieder gern als gast dabei!
gruß yannic


----------



## Mousy (16. Mai 2008)

Bin auch dabei.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## picard (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Werner,
ich möchte mich auch anmelden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## rumblestilz (16. Mai 2008)

Wenns nicht gar zu schaurig wird bin ich auch dabei!
Frank


----------



## f.topp (16. Mai 2008)

nun, ich täts ja auch gerne machen, nur leider hat mich die arbeitswut gepackt und diese unterdrückt alle triebe ,leider....


----------



## Tolpan76 (16. Mai 2008)

Wenn es nicht gerade Bindfäden regnet bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Bettina (16. Mai 2008)

Euch fehlt noch eine Bremse? OK ich komme 

Bis morgen
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 91005 (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn es nicht gearde schüttet, komme ich auch. Und das zum ersten Mal als Mitglied.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Darkwing (17. Mai 2008)

Ich komm auch mit.


----------



## fully olli (17. Mai 2008)

Ei ja, dann farh`n mer halt !

Bis später,

Gruß Olli


----------



## Werner (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, dass ihr dabei gewesen seid!

Hier noch einmal ein paar Daten der heutigen Tour, welche uns schließlich auf die Platte geführt hat:

*Streckenverlauf:*
Schierstein-Höllberg-Märchenland-Weilburgertal-Kohlheck-Klarenthal-Adamstal-Waldhaus-Fischzucht-Marxeiche-Trompeterstraße-Platte-Herzogsweg-Eiserne_Hand-Schläferskopf-Unverzagteiche-Grauer_Stein-Monstanzenbaum-Schloss_Sommerberg-Frauenstein-Schierstein

*Höhenprofil:*




*Statistik:*
42 Km, 850Hm (für alle, die nicht die "Abkürzung" via Telegrafentrail genommen haben  

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## fully olli (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Werner,

danke für die super Tour, war echt saustark. 

Gruß Olli


----------



## rumblestilz (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Werner,
schöne Tour, und erwähnenswert ist auch, dass uns Dein GPS nicht in die Wüste geschickt hat.  Bis Dienstag! Gruß, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. Mai 2008)

Hi @all,
ich fands auch klasse, alleine käme ich nie im Leben auf die Idee den Telegraphentrail in umgekehrter Richtung zu befahren.  
(Jetzt weiß ich, wo und wie ich für die Pfalz 2009 trainieren sollte!  )

bis bald, 
Bettina


----------



## Mousy (18. Mai 2008)

Hi Werner,

nochmals Danke für die schöne Tour.  

Ich habe mal die Höhenprofile derjenigen die die komplette Tour gefahren haben und das Profil der 'Abkürzer' übereinader gelegt.

Auf dem zweiten Bild sind einige der 'Telegraphentrailuphillbezwinger' zu sehen.
Die anderen lagen zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl noch irgendwo auf dem Boden und versuchten wieder zu sich zu kommen.  








Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Werner (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Olli, Bettina, Frank und Hartmut,

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.

@ Olli: Die Befahrung der "Platte-Süd-Ost-Flanke" war für mich auch neu und hat mir ebenfalls gut gefallen

@ Bettina: Die "Telegrafentrail-Bezwinger" gehören zu den Wenigen, die den Weg jemals in die Richtige Richtung gefahren sind  

@ Frank: Habe mich auch gewundert, dass wir trotz GPS-Support nur einen einzigen Verfahrer hatten. Dass wir nicht in der Wüste gelandet sind mag daran liegen, dass das Gerät Nordafrika nicht als Karte geladen hat.

@ Hartmut: Das nächste mal wartest du mit den Bildern, bis die anderen wieder so weit sind, dass sie wenigstens die Köpfe wieder vom Boden heben können, um am unteren Bildrand sichtbar zu sein.  

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2008)

na da hab ich mir ja den richtigen samstag zum aussetzen gesucht. mist.


----------



## Werner (18. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sollte klappen.
> bis moin folx.




Hallo Andy,

obigen Beitrag haben wir alle so gedeutet, dass du eigentlich dabei sein wolltest. 

Haben wir da etwas falsch verstanden?

Aber am kommenden Samstag ist wieder ein Samstag ist wieder.....usw.

will heißen: Du hast noch Chancen...

...Werner


----------



## Tolpan76 (19. Mai 2008)

War wirklich eine tolle alternative auf die Platte zu fahren. Kannte ich auch noch nicht  

@Andi: Dein Posting sah eigentlich so aus als ob du mitfährst... Hatte sogar an den Sattel für dich gedacht.

@Frank: Das war eine quälerei gestern  So leicht "angeschlagen" wird die Strecke auch nicht besser!

Grüße
Christian


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2008)

ja irgendwie dumm gelaufen...


----------



## f.topp (19. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ja irgendwie dumm gelaufen...



bist nicht der einzige der weint


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2008)

was'n eigentlich mit donnerstag,
der feiertag würde sich direkt zum radeln anbieten.

frank, wir wollten doch eh mal an die zange...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2008)

ps: männer weinen nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (19. Mai 2008)

@Frank: Das war eine quälerei gestern  So leicht "angeschlagen" wird die Strecke auch nicht besser!

@ Christian: ich hab mich mit meinen geruhsamen 70 Rheinhessen-Kilometern, die ich dann wider Erwarten doch noch abgekurbelt hab, sicher nicht so gequält. Dafür hatte ich heute nochmal Kontakt zu unserem Schwimmer, der schwächelt immer mehr. Nixdestotrotz: Wir zwei beide nehmen die Strecke so oder so noch mal unter die Schlix. Wenn für mich die Veranstaltung platzen sollte, mach ich Dir halt im Training mal den Udo Bölts ("Quäääääl dich, du ...") 
Gruß, Frank 

@ Werner: Was machen wir denn, wenn Dir mal einer ne Karte von Indonesien  oder so ins GPS schmuggelt?


----------



## f.topp (19. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was'n eigentlich mit donnerstag,
> der feiertag würde sich direkt zum radeln anbieten.
> 
> frank, wir wollten doch eh mal an die zange...



da muß ich dir völlig recht geben, doch am Do bin ich leider schon als babysitter gebucht  bei mir wäre der sonntag gut um mal an der HZ zu gucken..... der Scharfensteintrail wäre auch noch son programmpunkt der mir unter den stollen juckt....


----------



## Werner (19. Mai 2008)

> @ Werner: Was machen wir denn, wenn Dir mal einer ne Karte von Indonesien  oder so ins GPS schmuggelt?



Tja Frank, so genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber eines ist dann klar:

Wir werden nicht vor 18.00Uhr in Wiesbaden sein  

Bis morgen...
...Werner


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> da muß ich dir völlig recht geben, doch am Do bin ich leider schon als babysitter gebucht  bei mir wäre der sonntag gut um mal an der HZ zu gucken..... der Scharfensteintrail wäre auch noch son programmpunkt der mir unter den stollen juckt....


sonntag wäre nen deal.

sonst noch wer lust auf nen bissl gepflegtes, trailiges ablegen?
<-- muß meine neue protektoren testen


----------



## f.topp (20. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sonntag wäre nen deal.
> 
> sonst noch wer lust auf nen bissl gepflegtes, trailiges ablegen?
> <-- muß meine neue protektoren testen



na das is ja super, bist du noch motorisiert??? dann könnten wir, wennste lust hast, bei mir starten und unsere kräfte downhill investieren


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> na das is ja super, bist du noch motorisiert??? dann könnten wir, wennste lust hast, bei mir starten und unsere kräfte downhill investieren


ja, der schwarze ford steht noch um die ecke.
also SO rocken - goil


----------



## f.topp (20. Mai 2008)

lets do it.


----------

